
One million Chinese people move into Muslim homes to report unpatriotic beliefs - crunchiebones
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/china-uighur-muslim-people-move-homes-xinjiang-china-religion-a8648561.html
======
hd4
Cue the usual posts defending anything China does and reminding the West to
mind its own business.

------
desdiv
"Muslim homes" is quite a nice sounding euphemism for what I would consider
concentration camps.

~~~
jacobush
They have those camps too, but this is about having a political snitch move
into your regular home to note and report any non-communist or muslim behavior
your family might exhibit. If you look suspicious, you get sent to camp, I
guess.

All-around mix of Soviet, Nazi and Orwell implemented with modern tech.

